# [SOLVED] Wrong dmesg timestamp with new kernel

## Lomion

Hi all folks!

I've just upgraded my standard Gentoo kernel fron 2.6.24-r8 to 2.6.25-r6 and I've noticed a strange behavoir in dmesg's timestamp.

Timestamps are slow, in facts when booting, from kernel loading to init they report only 2 seconds... My machine is fast, but not SO fast   :Shocked: 

Also, timestamps "jumps" onwards and backwards without any apparent reason... I've tried to recompile the kernel, but I can't solve this problem... Any clues?

I'm using Gentoo AMD64 stable branch.

A sample dmesg output:

```
iix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

[    0.344600] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.344950] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    0.345975] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

[    0.346024] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.346989] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.350666] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xec00 ctl 0xe880 bmdma 0xe400 irq 19

[    0.350950] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe800 ctl 0xe480 bmdma 0xe408 irq 19

[    0.364948] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.500926] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.385982] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.503923] ata1.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HDT725032VLA360, V54OA7EA, max UDMA/133

[    0.503926] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.507280] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.414976] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.514921] ata2.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HDT725032VLA360, V54OA7EA, max UDMA/133

[    0.514924] ata2.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.519256] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.520991] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72503 V54O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.522001] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

[    0.522930] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.523922] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.523936] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.525952] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

[    0.526928] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.527921] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.527935] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.528921]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 >

[    0.531252] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.531994] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72503 V54O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.532992] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

[    0.533927] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    0.534921] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.534935] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.535951] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

[    0.536926] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    0.537919] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.537933] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.538919]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 sdb9 sdb10 sdb11 >

[    0.541244] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.541956] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.542920] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    0.543951] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

[    0.543971] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    0.544957] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    0.547468] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd480 ctl 0xd400 bmdma 0xcc00 irq 19

[    0.547919] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd080 ctl 0xd000 bmdma 0xcc08 irq 19

[    0.639924] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.644070] ata3.00: ATAPI: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A, 1.05, max UDMA/33

[    0.644904] ata3.00: applying bridge limits

[    0.649075] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    0.667910] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.581911] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            _NEC     DVD_RW ND-3550A  1.05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.584958] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.585912] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.586970] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.587044] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.587917] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

[    0.587920] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.588946] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.594507] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    0.594914] PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

[    0.594921] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xffafbc00

[    0.601913] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    0.603938] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.604937] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.605912] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.609989] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[    0.610921] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.612911] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

[    0.612913] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.613942] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.614925] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000d800

[    0.616001] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.616935] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.617912] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.622968] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.623910] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

[    0.623912] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.624932] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.625923] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000d880

[    0.627000] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.627937] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.881877] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[    0.628915] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.633969] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.634908] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

[    0.634910] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.635931] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.636924] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000dc00

[    0.638000] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.638932] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.639907] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.959860] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    0.647963] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.648906] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

[    0.648909] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.649933] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.650922] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000e000

[    0.651999] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.652931] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.653909] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.657900] usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.667980] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.677901] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    0.685895] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.695945] scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[    1.037842] usb-storage: device found at 3

[    1.037842] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[    0.696961] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.697896] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.698951] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.703120] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.703896] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.704971] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.708892] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    0.713891] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.713914] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k

[    0.723890] logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 62

[    0.730889] input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3

[    0.738979] max6902 spi driver

[    0.740074] i2c /dev entries driver

[    0.740939] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.3 (0001 -> 0003)

[    0.741890] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.751023] coretemp coretemp.0: Using relative temperature scale!

[    0.751947] coretemp coretemp.1: Using relative temperature scale!

[    0.753895] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    0.754887] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    0.755932] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.756927] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.757888] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.758915] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2 (Thu Jan 31 16:40:16 2008 UTC).

[    0.762757] ALSA device list:

[    0.762886]   No soundcards found.

[    0.764155] TCP cubic registered

[    0.764898] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.765894] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.766984] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.767885] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.769491] rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2008-07-07 09:51:03 UTC (1215424263)

[    0.769887] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 6 devices found

[    0.772012] Freeing unused kernel memory: 260k freed

[    1.089023] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    1.089215] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.089218] drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    1.130138] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:03.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    1.180498] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[ff9ff800-ff9fffff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

[    1.288951] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d80000cd2a62]

[    1.860048] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    1.372791] md: Scanned 20 and added 20 devices.

[    1.372791] md: autorun ...

[    1.372791] md: considering sdb11 ...

[    1.372791] md:  adding sdb11 ...

[    1.372791] md: sdb10 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sdb9 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sdb8 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sdb7 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sdb6 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sdb5 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md:  adding sda11 ...

[    1.372791] md: sda10 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sda9 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sda8 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sda7 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sda6 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sda5 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb11

[    1.372791] md: created md10

[    1.372791] md: bind<sda11>

[    1.372791] md: bind<sdb11>

[    1.372791] md: running: <sdb11><sda11>

[    1.375437] md10: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

[    1.375440] raid0: looking at sdb11

[    1.375442] raid0:   comparing sdb11(69232000) with sdb11(69232000)

[    1.375444] raid0:   END

[    1.375445] raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

[    1.375446] raid0: 1 zones

[    1.375447] raid0: looking at sda11

[    1.375448] raid0:   comparing sda11(69232000) with sdb11(69232000)

[    1.375450] raid0:   EQUAL

[    1.375451] raid0: FINAL 1 zones

[    1.375453] raid0: done.

[    1.375454] raid0 : md_size is 138464000 blocks.

[    1.375455] raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 138464000 blocks.

[    1.375457] raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

[    1.375458] raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

[    1.375493] md: considering sdb10 ...

[    1.375496] md:  adding sdb10 ...

[    1.375499] md: sdb9 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375502] md: sdb8 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375504] md: sdb7 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375507] md: sdb6 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375509] md: sdb5 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375512] md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375514] md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375517] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375521] md:  adding sda10 ...

[    1.375523] md: sda9 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375526] md: sda8 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375528] md: sda7 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375531] md: sda6 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375533] md: sda5 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375536] md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375538] md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375541] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb10

[    1.375752] md: created md9

[    1.375754] md: bind<sda10>

[    1.375762] md: bind<sdb10>

[    1.375769] md: running: <sdb10><sda10>

[    1.378552] md9: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

[    1.378555] raid0: looking at sdb10

[    1.378556] raid0:   comparing sdb10(4401664) with sdb10(4401664)

[    1.378558] raid0:   END

[    1.378559] raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

[    1.378560] raid0: 1 zones

[    1.378561] raid0: looking at sda10

[    1.378563] raid0:   comparing sda10(4401664) with sdb10(4401664)

[    1.378565] raid0:   EQUAL

[    1.378566] raid0: FINAL 1 zones

[    1.378567] raid0: done.

[    1.378568] raid0 : md_size is 8803328 blocks.

[    1.378569] raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 8803328 blocks.

[    1.378571] raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

[    1.378572] raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

[    1.378708] md: considering sdb9 ...

[    1.378712] md:  adding sdb9 ...

[    1.378714] md: sdb8 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378717] md: sdb7 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378719] md: sdb6 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378722] md: sdb5 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378724] md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378727] md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378729] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378733] md:  adding sda9 ...

[    1.378736] md: sda8 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378738] md: sda7 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378741] md: sda6 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378743] md: sda5 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378746] md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378748] md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378750] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb9

[    1.378955] md: created md8

[    1.378957] md: bind<sda9>

[    1.378965] md: bind<sdb9>

[    1.378972] md: running: <sdb9><sda9>

[    1.381588] md8: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

[    1.381590] raid0: looking at sdb9

[    1.381592] raid0:   comparing sdb9(58604992) with sdb9(58604992)

[    1.381594] raid0:   END

[    1.381595] raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

[    1.381596] raid0: 1 zones

[    1.381597] raid0: looking at sda9

[    1.381598] raid0:   comparing sda9(58604992) with sdb9(58604992)

[    1.381600] raid0:   EQUAL

[    1.381601] raid0: FINAL 1 zones

[    1.381603] raid0: done.

[    1.381604] raid0 : md_size is 117209984 blocks.

[    1.381605] raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 117209984 blocks.

[    1.381607] raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

[    1.381608] raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

[    1.381642] md: considering sdb8 ...

[    1.381646] md:  adding sdb8 ...

[    1.381648] md: sdb7 has different UUID to sdb8

[    1.381651] md: sdb6 has different UUID to sdb8

[    1.381653] md: sdb5 has different UUID to sdb8

[    1.381656] md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb8

[    1.381658] md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb8

[    1.381661] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb8

[    1.381665] md:  adding sda8 ...

[    1.381667] md: sda7 has different UUID to sdb8

[    1.381669] md: sda6 has different UUID to sdb8

[    1.381672] md: sda5 has different UUID to sdb8

[    1.381675] md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb8

[    1.381677] md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb8

[    1.381680] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb8

[    1.381850] md: created md7

[    1.381851] md: bind<sda8>

[    1.381859] md: bind<sdb8>

[    1.381867] md: running: <sdb8><sda8>

[    1.384615] md7: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

[    1.384617] raid0: looking at sdb8

[    1.384619] raid0:   comparing sdb8(29302464) with sdb8(29302464)

[    1.384621] raid0:   END

[    1.384622] raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

[    1.384623] raid0: 1 zones

[    1.384624] raid0: looking at sda8

[    1.384625] raid0:   comparing sda8(29302464) with sdb8(29302464)

[    1.384627] raid0:   EQUAL

[    1.384628] raid0: FINAL 1 zones

[    1.384630] raid0: done.

[    1.384631] raid0 : md_size is 58604928 blocks.

[    1.384632] raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 58604928 blocks.

[    1.384634] raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

[    1.384635] raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

[    1.384667] md: considering sdb7 ...

[    1.384671] md:  adding sdb7 ...

[    1.384673] md: sdb6 has different UUID to sdb7

[    1.384676] md: sdb5 has different UUID to sdb7

[    1.384678] md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb7

[    1.384681] md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb7

[    1.384683] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb7

[    1.384687] md:  adding sda7 ...

[    1.384689] md: sda6 has different UUID to sdb7

[    1.384692] md: sda5 has different UUID to sdb7

[    1.384694] md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb7

[    1.384697] md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb7

[    1.384699] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb7

[    1.384911] md: created md6

[    1.384912] md: bind<sda7>

[    1.384920] md: bind<sdb7>

[    1.384928] md: running: <sdb7><sda7>

[    1.387695] md6: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

[    1.387698] raid0: looking at sdb7

[    1.387699] raid0:   comparing sdb7(63480704) with sdb7(63480704)

[    1.387701] raid0:   END

[    1.387702] raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

[    1.387703] raid0: 1 zones

[    1.387704] raid0: looking at sda7

[    1.387706] raid0:   comparing sda7(63480704) with sdb7(63480704)

[    1.387707] raid0:   EQUAL

[    1.387708] raid0: FINAL 1 zones

[    1.387710] raid0: done.

[    1.387711] raid0 : md_size is 126961408 blocks.

[    1.387712] raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 126961408 blocks.

[    1.387714] raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

[    1.387715] raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

[    1.387747] md: considering sdb6 ...

[    1.387751] md:  adding sdb6 ...

[    1.387754] md: sdb5 has different UUID to sdb6

[    1.387756] md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb6

[    1.387759] md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb6

[    1.387761] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb6

[    1.387765] md:  adding sda6 ...

[    1.387767] md: sda5 has different UUID to sdb6

[    1.387770] md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb6

[    1.387772] md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb6

[    1.387774] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb6

[    1.387989] md: created md5

[    1.387991] md: bind<sda6>

[    1.387998] md: bind<sdb6>

[    1.388005] md: running: <sdb6><sda6>

[    1.390756] md5: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

[    1.390758] raid0: looking at sdb6

[    1.390759] raid0:   comparing sdb6(68364480) with sdb6(68364480)

[    1.390761] raid0:   END

[    1.390762] raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

[    1.390763] raid0: 1 zones

[    1.390765] raid0: looking at sda6

[    1.390766] raid0:   comparing sda6(68364480) with sdb6(68364480)

[    1.390768] raid0:   EQUAL

[    1.390769] raid0: FINAL 1 zones

[    1.390770] raid0: done.

[    1.390771] raid0 : md_size is 136728960 blocks.

[    1.390773] raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 136728960 blocks.

[    1.390774] raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

[    1.390775] raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

[    1.390812] md: considering sdb5 ...

[    1.390816] md:  adding sdb5 ...

[    1.390819] md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb5

[    1.390822] md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb5

[    1.390824] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb5

[    1.390828] md:  adding sda5 ...

[    1.390830] md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb5

[    1.390832] md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb5

[    1.390835] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb5

[    1.390891] md: created md4

[    1.390893] md: bind<sda5>

[    1.390900] md: bind<sdb5>

[    1.390907] md: running: <sdb5><sda5>

[    1.393690] md4: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

[    1.393693] raid0: looking at sdb5

[    1.393694] raid0:   comparing sdb5(4891648) with sdb5(4891648)

[    1.393696] raid0:   END

[    1.393697] raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

[    1.393698] raid0: 1 zones

[    1.393699] raid0: looking at sda5

[    1.393701] raid0:   comparing sda5(4891648) with sdb5(4891648)

[    1.393703] raid0:   EQUAL

[    1.393704] raid0: FINAL 1 zones

[    1.393705] raid0: done.

[    1.393706] raid0 : md_size is 9783296 blocks.

[    1.393707] raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 9783296 blocks.

[    1.393709] raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

[    1.393710] raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

[    1.393743] md: considering sdb3 ...

[    1.393746] md:  adding sdb3 ...

[    1.393749] md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb3

[    1.393752] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb3

[    1.393755] md:  adding sda3 ...

[    1.393757] md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb3

[    1.393760] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb3

[    1.393761] md: created md3

[    1.393763] md: bind<sda3>

[    1.393772] md: bind<sdb3>

[    1.393779] md: running: <sdb3><sda3>

[    1.397221] md3: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

[    1.397224] raid0: looking at sdb3

[    1.397226] raid0:   comparing sdb3(11727360) with sdb3(11727360)

[    1.397228] raid0:   END

[    1.397229] raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

[    1.397230] raid0: 1 zones

[    1.397232] raid0: looking at sda3

[    1.397233] raid0:   comparing sda3(11727360) with sdb3(11727360)

[    1.397235] raid0:   EQUAL

[    1.397237] raid0: FINAL 1 zones

[    1.397238] raid0: done.

[    1.397240] raid0 : md_size is 23454720 blocks.

[    1.397241] raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 23454720 blocks.

[    1.397243] raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

[    1.397244] raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

[    1.397404] md: considering sdb2 ...

[    1.397408] md:  adding sdb2 ...

[    1.397411] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb2

[    1.397415] md:  adding sda2 ...

[    1.397417] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb2

[    1.397655] md: created md2

[    1.397657] md: bind<sda2>

[    1.397666] md: bind<sdb2>

[    1.397674] md: running: <sdb2><sda2>

[    1.400718] md2: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

[    1.400721] raid0: looking at sdb2

[    1.400723] raid0:   comparing sdb2(2056256) with sdb2(2056256)

[    1.400725] raid0:   END

[    1.400726] raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

[    1.400728] raid0: 1 zones

[    1.400729] raid0: looking at sda2

[    1.400731] raid0:   comparing sda2(2056256) with sdb2(2056256)

[    1.400733] raid0:   EQUAL

[    1.400734] raid0: FINAL 1 zones

[    1.400736] raid0: done.

[    1.400737] raid0 : md_size is 4112512 blocks.

[    1.400738] raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 4112512 blocks.

[    1.400740] raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

[    1.400741] raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

[    1.400779] md: considering sdb1 ...

[    1.400783] md:  adding sdb1 ...

[    1.400792] md:  adding sda1 ...

[    1.400974] md: created md1

[    1.400976] md: bind<sda1>

[    1.400985] md: bind<sdb1>

[    1.400993] md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

[    1.404537] raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    1.404710] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    1.429783] ReiserFS: md3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[    1.429783] ReiserFS: md3: using ordered data mode

[    1.430783] ReiserFS: md3: journal params: device md3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[    1.430783] ReiserFS: md3: checking transaction log (md3)

[    1.430783] ReiserFS: md3: Using r5 hash to sort names

[    1.486525] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler II  PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    1.530768] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 4029440 512-byte hardware sectors (2063 MB)

[    1.531477] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    1.531817] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[    1.531819] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    1.534632] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 4029440 512-byte hardware sectors (2063 MB)

[    1.535314] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    1.535785] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[    1.535787] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    1.536770]  sdc: sdc1

[    1.538466] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    1.539848] usb-storage: device scan complete

[    2.477615] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

[    2.078813] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    2.107948] bttv: driver version 0.9.17 loaded

[    2.107951] bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

[    2.107985] bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

[    2.108005] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:01.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    2.108015] bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:04:01.0, irq: 22, latency: 64, mmio: 0xdfefe000

[    2.108026] bttv0: detected: Pinnacle PCTV [card=39], PCI subsystem ID is 11bd:0012

[    2.108028] bttv0: using: Pinnacle PCTV Studio/Rave [card=39,autodetected]

[    2.108055] bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffff [init]

[    2.110406] pcf8583 1-0050: rtc core: registered pcf8583 as rtc1

[    2.110428] bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

[    2.111035] bttv0: pinnacle/mt: id=1 info="PAL / mono" radio=no

[    2.111037] bttv0: tuner type=33

[    2.111039] bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

[    2.111643] bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

[    2.112251] bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

[    2.147312] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[    2.167309] [fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 71ce count: 1

[    2.167416] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 3773 MBytes.

[    2.168740] [fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

[    2.168759] [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.50.3 [Jun  2 2008] with 1 minors

[    2.172146] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

[    2.172395] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    2.172397] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    2.172400] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    2.183669] Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

[    2.185384] usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

[    2.786812] tuner' 1-0043: chip found @ 0x86 (bt878 #0 [sw])

[    2.786815] tda9887 1-0043: tda988[5/6/7] found

[    2.789807] Chip ID is not zero. It is not a TEA5767

[    2.789809] tuner' 1-0060: chip found @ 0xc0 (bt878 #0 [sw])

[    2.792742] mt20xx 1-0060: microtune: companycode=4d54 part=04 rev=04

[    2.837933] mt20xx 1-0060: microtune MT2032 found, OK

[    2.448844] bttv0: registered device video0

[    2.448858] bttv0: registered device vbi0

[    2.448879] bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

[    2.470822] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> <6>ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    2.470827] GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    2.879519] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

[    2.470842] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

[    2.879545] sky2 0000:02:00.0: v1.21 addr 0xff8fc000 irq 17 Yukon-EC Ultra (0xb4) rev 2

[    2.879776] sky2 eth0: addr 00:18:f3:32:44:51

[    3.098004] w83627ehf: Found W83627DHG chip at 0x290

[    3.098506] w83627ehf w83627ehf.656: VID pins in output mode, CPU VID not available

[    3.127852] vboxdrv: Unknown symbol change_page_attr

[   12.135164] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 3

[   12.816483] ReiserFS: md4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   12.816489] ReiserFS: md4: using ordered data mode

[   12.816537] ReiserFS: md4: journal params: device md4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   12.816875] ReiserFS: md4: checking transaction log (md4)

[   13.462967] ReiserFS: md4: Using r5 hash to sort names

[   13.463967] ReiserFS: md5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   13.463967] ReiserFS: md5: using ordered data mode

[   13.463967] ReiserFS: md5: journal params: device md5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   13.464101] ReiserFS: md5: checking transaction log (md5)

[   13.464277] ReiserFS: md5: Using r5 hash to sort names

[   13.473966] Filesystem "dm-1": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

[   13.474965] XFS mounting filesystem dm-1

[   13.492558] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-1

[   13.496962] Filesystem "dm-2": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

[   13.497962] XFS mounting filesystem dm-2

[   12.860058] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-2

[   12.864057] Filesystem "dm-3": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

[   12.865057] XFS mounting filesystem dm-3

[   13.552954] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-3

[   13.552954] ReiserFS: dm-4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   13.552954] ReiserFS: dm-4: using ordered data mode

[   13.552954] ReiserFS: dm-4: journal params: device dm-4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   13.552954] ReiserFS: dm-4: checking transaction log (dm-4)

[   13.552990] ReiserFS: dm-4: Using r5 hash to sort names

[   13.565952] Filesystem "dm-5": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

[   13.567952] XFS mounting filesystem dm-5

[   13.596947] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-5

[   13.628943] Adding 4112504k swap on /dev/mapper/crypt-swap.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4112504k

[   16.674581] sky2 eth0: enabling interface

[   16.798461] sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

[   18.269743] hci_cmd_task: hci0 command tx timeout

[   18.306223] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9

[   18.306225] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   18.338296] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[   18.338304] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[   18.338306] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

[   20.044574] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   20.837258] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   20.731852] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000

[   20.731856] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:ffbb000, size:40000

[   20.731858] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:fffb000, size:5000

[   23.253486] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Last edited by Lomion on Fri Aug 22, 2008 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lomion

My kernel config:

```
CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEAER is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=0

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_RDAC is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_HP is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E_ENABLED is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=m

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS65010 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

CONFIG_SPI=y

CONFIG_SPI_MASTER=y

#

# SPI Master Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_SPI_BITBANG=m

#

# SPI Protocol Masters

#

CONFIG_SPI_AT25=m

# CONFIG_SPI_SPIDEV is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_TLE62X0 is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM70 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO is not set

#

# Encoders/decoders and other helper chips

#

#

# Audio decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS5345 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TLV320AIC23B is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX is not set

#

# Video decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TCM825X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150 is not set

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840 is not set

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X is not set

#

# Video encoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127 is not set

#

# Video improvement chips

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_VMALLOC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_DDC=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# SPI devices

#

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# ALSA SoC audio for Freescale SOCs

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80_WDT=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A=y

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6902=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_R9701=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C348=y

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020=y

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_EDD=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_KCORE is not set

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## cesc

Hello,

      I have the same problem after upgrade to kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r6.

modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

     The last lines of my dmesg

               vboxdrv: Unknown symbol change_page_attr

----------

## Lomion

Hi!

Nope, that is not my problem, that is a problem related to VirtualBox in Gentoo stable branch.

Just unmask with keyword virtualbox 1.6.2 and related modules and run an update to fix it.

This has been fixed in newer releases of VBox   :Wink: 

Thanks anyway  :Very Happy: 

----------

## salahx

Given that this machine has (at least) 2 procesors, this could be due to unstable and/or desync'd time stamp counter (TSCs). 

The solution for that is to change the clocksource by adding the "clocksource=" parameter to the command line. The default is the TSC (because it is basically "free", Try "clocksource=hpet" or clocksource="acpi_pm". If the machine is really messed up "clocksource=pit" but I really don;t recommend it, as the PIT is very slow to program (on the order of tens of milliseconds, 6 to 8 orders of magnitude slower than a 1 ghz processor).

----------

## Lomion

Thanks for the advice... But none of those worked.

Strange enough, I'm having same behavoir on a Asus F3J laptop... Maybe this weirdness is something Asus-related? (my motherboard is a Asus P5b-Deluxe).

Anyway everything else works ok  :Question: 

EDIT: Seems I'm not the only one noticing this around

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/887115

I'll try Ingo's patch   :Wink: 

----------

## Lomion

This post is just to say 2.6.26 kernel solved this issue   :Wink: 

----------

